# Ft. Mcrae



## spb65

Sat night I went camping/fishing at Ft. Mcrae, by chance the same weekend as some members of this family orriented fishing forum were haveing a camp/shark tourniment.Fun was had by all as apparent by the thread started by CCC, good to meet you sat. CCC. With me I had a collage buddy, my 8 yr. old daughter and his two daughters 11 and 7. Before I get to my point, I asked on a couple of occasions for people to watch their language.

Now to the point of my post. I heard some of the most *ignorent *reasons why individuals should be able to spew vuger language in the presence of whoever happens to be around ( such as kids ). Here is just a couple; "You should'nt have your kids out here " Last I checked Ft. Mcrae is a Federal Park, public place, etc. I camp out there several times a year. Next one was " why are your kids still up, it is 11 pm " . who cares what time it is you shouldent be cussing. But one comment I heard that takes the cake, I over heard this one cause sound carries well out there, some female person ,best discription I could come up with, says " It doesnt matter any ways,because his daughter well be smokeing pot in high school any ways". I hope with her attitude towards kids she doesnt pass her genes along. Other excuses were We are just F___ing fisherman this is how we are. Well I learned to fish as a kid 40 years ago, been spearfishing on and off for twenty years, please dont lump me in with yourview of what a fisherman is. I cant say I dont cuss occasionly, but I can sure turn it off when in this situation. Now a couple of people did come over with sincere apologys, thanks guys.

I am in no way saying that everybody as a whole on this forum is this way, most I have meet are cool people.Some not so cool.


----------



## User6882

well its gona get like that sometimes when you get a bunch of buddys together with a large supply of alcohol :letsdrink


----------



## fisheye48

#1 you were in a PUBLIC place...not like its your private spot so everyone has to be on tip top behavior, #2 if you didnt like it there is a bunch of other spots on that island you could have went if it bothered you that bad #3 nobody was forcing you to be there #4 why come on the forum and complain about it...why not walk over and talk to other adults as adults?


----------



## Clay-Doh

> *spb65 (10/5/2009)* Sat night I went camping/fishing at Ft. Mcrae, by chance the same weekend as some members of this family orriented fishing forum were haveing a camp/shark tourniment.Fun was had by all as apparent by the thread started by CCC, good to meet you sat. CCC. With me I had a collage buddy, my 8 yr. old daughter and his two daughters 11 and 7. Before I get to my point, I asked on a couple of occasions for people to watch their language.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to the point of my post. I heard some of the most *ignorent *reasons why individuals should be able to spew vuger language in the presence of whoever happens to be around ( such as kids ). Here is just a couple; "You should'nt have your kids out here " Last I checked Ft. Mcrae is a Federal Park, public place, etc. I camp out there several times a year. Next one was " why are your kids still up, it is 11 pm " . who cares what time it is you shouldent be cussing. But one comment I heard that takes the cake, I over heard this one cause sound carries well out there, some female person ,best discription I could come up with, says " It doesnt matter any ways,because his daughter well be smokeing pot in high school any ways". I hope with her attitude towards kids she doesnt pass her genes along. Other excuses were We are just F___ing fisherman this is how we are. Well I learned to fish as a kid 40 years ago, been spearfishing on and off for twenty years, please dont lump me in with yourview of what a fisherman is. I cant say I dont cuss occasionly, but I can sure turn it off when in this situation. Now a couple of people did come over with sincere apologys, thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way saying that everybody as a whole on this forum is this way, most I have meet are cool people.Some not so cool.




I will again say what I calmly came over to your camp and said that night. 



I apoligize for the language that was being used by myself and others around our fire. However I will also say as I said then, no problems *asking* people to watch there language because of your children, as I have done myself many times, and continually *reminding* them in a nice way if need be since alchl tends to cloud memory and self control.



But *demanding* people to watch there language in a public place is overstepping it a bunch. When you shouted our direction that you "had already said something several times"...ect ect..and then came towards our camp and took a stance with your arms crossed...well....that was a bit out of line, and fortunately it didn't lead to a worse situation. Unfortunately we all have to deal with things we don't like to put up with by others that are not illegal, but bothersome.



Also as I said that night people are trying to watch it...but I can pretty much tell you there will still be a good amount of it due to the fact that large quantities of refreshments were consumed.



However, I will again say, I am sorry if your trip was ruined that night, and apologize for the times I let the language slip.


----------



## CCC

Boy was I PRAYING this would not come back up again !!!!!! SPB I have already said NUMEROUS times I think you were in the right, and I most CERTAINLY agree that the language was uncalled for. I also do not agree at all with the argument that was used with some of the comments you heard, "We have been drinking all day", "This is just how it is when fishermen get together", and MANY others I heard that night. Bottom line is I had been drinking all day, and I was fishing and partying, I just choose to watch my language around women and children, I can turn it off like a switch. Now get me out on the water with a bunch of guys and beer and I will F-Bomb all day with the best of them. This event had been promoted as a family event and for the most part it was, I do not think it would have taken away from anyones fun to simply watch their language. SPB did not like the language in front of his children I don't blame him, it would have been no different if someone had gotten drunk and started telling filthy jokes in front of my wife, I would have let them know REAL QUICK you might not respect your wife but you will damn sure respect mine. There is a time and a place for everything, and again I will say that it is quite possible to have fun while not being beligerant. My dad use to talk to me about a three day check, which is every so often go three days without liquor just to show you can. The same might be said for cursing like a sailor, if that is the only way one can enjoy themselves they may need to do some serious soul searching. As far as it being a public beach, one persons right to curse ends where another persons rights to shield his family from such language begins.


----------



## Runned Over

Well, I guess I should not say anything, since I wasn't there.


----------



## Telum Pisces

For this reason, we do not take our daughter to any of the sand bars on the Blackwater river anymore. You think the drinking sailors at McRee are bad. You should head up the Blackwater river and pull over on one of the sand bars. Children will get an earfull there and probably more.:letsdrink


----------



## Redfish

Spb65 ,That wasMe and Reed thatCame over after we Heard something going on we were fishing out of the back of my Boat and had no Clue what was Going One But We Didn't want it to go the wrong way Iwas the one that Tried to set things Right But That Did not Happen,:banghead Hope You Will Join Us Again and Things will Be Different, Sorry about the BS !!!!! Thanks Dwayne!!!!!


----------



## Splittine

> *spb65 (10/5/2009)* Sat night I went camping/fishing at Ft. Mcrae, by chance the same weekend as some members of this family orriented fishing forum were haveing a camp/shark tourniment.Fun was had by all as apparent by the thread started by CCC, good to meet you sat. CCC. With me I had a collage buddy, my 8 yr. old daughter and his two daughters 11 and 7. Before I get to my point, I asked on a couple of occasions for people to watch their language.
> 
> Now to the point of my post. I heard some of the most *ignorent *reasons why individuals should be able to spew vuger language in the presence of whoever happens to be around ( such as kids ). Here is just a couple; "You should'nt have your kids out here " Last I checked Ft. Mcrae is a Federal Park, public place, etc. I camp out there several times a year. Next one was " why are your kids still up, it is 11 pm " . who cares what time it is you shouldent be cussing. But one comment I heard that takes the cake, I over heard this one cause sound carries well out there, some female person ,best discription I could come up with, says " It doesnt matter any ways,because his daughter well be smokeing pot in high school any ways". I hope with her attitude towards kids she doesnt pass her genes along. Other excuses were We are just F___ing fisherman this is how we are. Well I learned to fish as a kid 40 years ago, been spearfishing on and off for twenty years, please dont lump me in with yourview of what a fisherman is. I cant say I dont cuss occasionly, but I can sure turn it off when in this situation. Now a couple of people did come over with sincere apologys, thanks guys.
> 
> I am in no way saying that everybody as a whole on this forum is this way, most I have meet are cool people.Some not so cool.


Not saying your thoughts are right or wrong but you were in a PUBLIC place. Also you were in a PUBlIC place where people were going to fish, DRINK, eat, and hang out. You got to kinda use common sense when taking kids among a group of people drinking. The beach with a bunch of people drinking isprobably not the best place for kids to hang out. Would you take your kids to the boardwalk on Pensacola Beach on a Friday night during the summer, probably not cause there are people drinking, cussing, and raising hell. Im sorry your kids had to here what they did, but dont come on here and act shocked because some one dropped the F bomb or told a dirty joke.


----------



## CCC

Split, it was promoted as a FAMILY EVENT. Also the PUBLIC PLACE applies to the beach in general, are you trying to tell me if you take your kids to the beach on any given day and the group next to you is F-Bombing like crazy you wont say something ?????? Hell how about a PUBLIC RESTARAUNT and you and your wife want to go celebrate your anniversary, I mean it is a PUBLIC RESTARAUNT so as long as the management is ok with it then it should be okif the drunk sailors next to you want to get their drink on and F-Bomb away while you and your wife have a candel lit dinner right ?I ask again isn't it possible to have fun without spewing profanity ??????? I am no saint and actually was doing my share of cursing this weekend, but it was out of ear shot of the women and kids, is that so difficult ? Now had this event been posted in big bold letters as THIS IS AN ADULT EVENT,IT IS NOT RECCOMENDED TO BRING CHILDREN,Then I would not be supporting SPB, but that is not the case.


----------



## Clay-Doh

In defense of all the campers that came out for camping at Ft Mcree and were not the "guilty" parties, it was not the campers that were to blame. It was the shark fishermen (and fisherwomen) over in our area. And the tourney was not necessarily promoted as a family event, although It is certainly fine if people bring there kids.



Heres the link.



http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic423856-12-3.aspx#bm434693



And a fancy restaurant with candlelight dinner is a little different than a beach were a shark tournament is being hosted, and you have a group of people who have been out to sea 24 hours straight, and it is after 11 pm around a fire.



When I was a lil kid camping with my parents there would be people raising hell and talking filthy in the next campsites all the time when it got a lil later. And my dad would go over and kindly ask them if they could tame the cussing, and if they didn't..oh well. Nothing could be done about it and he'd tell me and my sister to ignore it. 



Point is, I even apologized that night on behalf of everyone, but as unpleasant as it might be, if people kept slipping with there language, then oh well. I have things happen around me all the time that other people do that I highly dislike, and it encroaches on my enjoyment. I will ASK someone if they can refrain, but if I went around DEMANDING and getting confrontational with people when they do things I don't like but that there is no law against, I would be in fights several times a day.



The smart ass comments came from people after the 4th time or so being "yelled" demands in a confrontational way.


----------



## ?MEGA

typical


----------



## bonita dan

This is absolutely F*ckin shocking! How did ya stand for this SPF65? If I hadn't been MothaF*ckin Sh#t faced on Friday I may have been there to set this group of A$$hole Shark murdering Scumbags straight for ya. It never ceases to amaze me what will happen when ya get a bunch of BoozeF*ckinheads together for a MothaF*ckin Shark tourney on a Public Bch! I don't have any youngins myself but if I did and was F*ckin there I would have showed them and moved to a different section of the beach and showed there MothaF*ckin A$$es that we're not gonna take that kind of Sh#t. Yea,thats what I woulda MothaF*ckin did! Sorry your kids had to deal with these MothaF*ckers and ruined there F*ckin weekend! Personally I blame it all on that no shark catchin MothaF*cker Clay! :moon


----------



## CCC

Clay, you appologized, I think you appologized because you agreed you and others were getting a little loud. That is good, no harm no foul. As I said on my first post I was hoping that this would never come up again, now that it has I will add my .02. You say "The smart ass comments came from people after the 4th time or so being "yelled" demands in a confrontational way", is it possible at all that after all the drinking you guys had done, and you even admitted "We were drinking all day" that what might have been a request came off to you as confrontational ? I mean I have had my share of someone looking at me wrong and I had been drinking and I take it as confrontational, and then it is on like donkey kong. To be honest the only confrontational thing Iheard was Paul asking someone to hold his shirtand saying he was fixing to kick someones ass. Honestly I think that SPB is beating a dead horse and should let sleeping dogs lie, this was over, we had put it behind us, and we should move forward. That being said, in my oppinion I do not think he was being unreasonable that night.No offense Clay, I think you are a stand up guy, I just think there was allot of Capt. Morgan speaking that night.


----------



## ?MEGA

> *CCC (10/5/2009)*You say "The smart ass comments came from people after the 4th time or so being "yelled" demands in a confrontational way", *is it possible at all *that after all the drinking you guys had done, and you even admitted "We were drinking all day" that what might have been a request came off to you as confrontational ?




Noooooo.. Never!! 

This crap is funny! kinda like that other PFF event with the drunkin word fighting with the black folks. "dem boys aint from eround here" and all the drama that ensued. 



Wow this is .333 of the reason I decided on not going this weekend.


----------



## fisheye48

if he was sooooo upset and pissed about it...MOVE! go to the over side...dont stay and piss and moan about it...if you dont want your kids around it dont leave them around it!


----------



## CCC

fisheye, pack your family up and move at 11pm ???????? Come on now.


----------



## fisheye48

> *CCC (10/5/2009)*fisheye, pack your family up and move at 11pm ???????? Come on now.




Then dont complain and continue to complain!!!! if i was that upset about it i dont care if it was 2am i would move...but who am i to say anything i only have public school education...you seem to have it all figured out


----------



## Clay-Doh

I hear what your saying CCC, but no, he was yelling demands over, then comes walking up towards our camp cock deisel and folds his arms across his chest and eyeballs everyone. NOt the best idea. I had no attitude at all that night, and was actually trying to keep the pease, because it was gonna get ugly quick with the way he was acting because people werent listening to him.

It was a very reasonable "request" that he made, and I actually agree with his request. Last spring at the shark touney when there wheer lil kids right in our camp, I was on Bonita Dans and MurphysLAw about cussing.The difference?they are my friends I personaly know and not strangers in the next camp I am yelling demands at and thinking I can somehow inforce my wants.

Not trying to be confrontational at all with you CCC, just saying I saw it begining to end. And while I agree with his thoughts, I don't agree that he felt he could somehow force anyone to do what he wanted.

And also, I am wondering what the need for him to post this was. The guilty parties were there all night... anything coulda been said or done. Don't understand this post purpose.

And Drew..you backed out because there might be drama? Other than that man it was a smooth weekend, exept for the 2 sharks that were butchered. If drama made you back out man...what are you doin on this forum??? :moon :letsdrink


----------



## ?MEGA

Ha just watchin the show buddy! The other 1/3 was my g/f got breast implants that wednesday and was laid up so i had to play nurse. The other 1/3 was it said 3-5' seas. And i am waaay to much of a puss for that


----------



## Murphy's Law

> *bonita dan (10/5/2009)*This is absolutely F*ckin shocking! How did ya stand for this SPF65? If I hadn't been MothaF*ckin Sh#t faced on Friday I may have been there to set this group of A$$hole Shark murdering Scumbags straight for ya. It never ceases to amaze me what will happen when ya get a bunch of BoozeF*ckinheads together for a MothaF*ckin Shark tourney on a Public Bch! I don't have any youngins myself but if I did and was F*ckin there I would have showed them and moved to a different section of the beach and showed there MothaF*ckin A$$es that we're not gonna take that kind of Sh#t. Yea,thats what I woulda MothaF*ckin did! Sorry your kids had to deal with these MothaF*ckers and ruined there F*ckin weekend! Personally I blame it all on that no shark catchin MothaF*cker Clay! :moon


Good thing we wasnt there Dan :letsdrink I will say Clay keeps the peace around the kids.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I think he has a valid point!

Steve


----------



## CCC

And Clay I already said SPB should have let sleeping dogs lie, it was over, there was no need for this post. Just calling them like I see them buddy, not trying to rattle chains. I say we all move on. It was a good time with a glitch I would call it, no need to get this on a rant, in fact I will ask Chris to delete if ok with the rest of you guys.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I don't feel it should be deleted. ItsChris's and the mods call, but why delete it I say. He came on here and said what he wanted to say, and he got responces both sides of the fence. No one has cussed anyone out or got foul...I can't think of a single reason Chris would delete this. I have talked to Chris many times, and am friends with most of the mods, and know what it takes to get a post deleted. This has none of the resons needed.

It's a disagreement, and were all grown folks were we can have differences of opinions. Although I really still wonder what his purpose was to come on here and call people out and not just say names.


----------



## ?MEGA

Lets just say one of them was a 'roofer' instead of saying names :moon


----------



## Clay-Doh

You jackass DrewHeres some dirty language!:Flipbird Just cuz I drank a keg with you...yer still an ass...haa haa!:letsdrink

Actually, I WAS trying to keep peace on both sides. He had a valid point, which I said to the people, but they had a valid point, that he thought he could demand and get what he wanted.


----------



## Splittine

> *CCC (10/5/2009)*Split, it was promoted as a FAMILY EVENT. Also the PUBLIC PLACE applies to the beach in general, are you trying to tell me if you take your kids to the beach on any given day and the group next to you is F-Bombing like crazy you wont say something ?????? Hell how about a PUBLIC RESTARAUNT and you and your wife want to go celebrate your anniversary, I mean it is a PUBLIC RESTARAUNT so as long as the management is ok with it then it should be okif the drunk sailors next to you want to get their drink on and F-Bomb away while you and your wife have a candel lit dinner right ?I ask again isn't it possible to have fun without spewing profanity ??????? I am no saint and actually was doing my share of cursing this weekend, but it was out of ear shot of the women and kids, is that so difficult ? Now had this event been posted in big bold letters as THIS IS AN ADULT EVENT,IT IS NOT RECCOMENDED TO BRING CHILDREN,Then I would not be supporting SPB, but that is not the case.


Look Im not saying it was right, but they have the same right to cuss as you do not to. Its part of life and part of growing up. I dont drop the F Bomb around kids but it happens. Chalk it up as a lesson learned next time leave the kids at home when your going where people are drinking. I think Bonita Dans says it the best.


----------



## Redfish

Well I'll Say this I am No SAINT I was Just Trying to Keep The Peace!!! Thats All!!!!!! Not On Anyones Side Just wanted everyone to Have a Good Time!!!! Hope to see ya'll at the Oval Office for the Fish Fry and Konz Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## mud shovel

glad to see this is the first post on the forum.

i guess it doesnt matter that we all tried to keep it down but some folks just had no tolerence it was less than an hour and change and 4 times someone yelled to watch our language and four times most appologized but then had another heated or drunken or friendly or adviserial or anytype of conversation and got blasted 

i doknow why but anytime you put three or four yankees together there will be cussing 

i am glad that in this country we have freedom of speech (ok gonna get bashed for this)

but perhaps in the future we can segregate (sp) families and drunks 

and it will take away from these tournies and camping trips and drunken excursions that we have all come to love (ok my first real trip ) but i will be back for more

i was gonna post about what a great time i had and how great the food was and for three days the only other problem was some racoons

so i guess ill post something on the success thread but had to say that i am sorry for getting those folks next to us upset

thanks clay, sky, paul, renee, and, jill

i am proud to know you guys and proud to be a member of chunky love

anytime anywhere

rich

just another foul mouth yankee


----------



## nextstep

i think dan sumed it up. f65k them a65holes who cuss at family events, like shark tourneys.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh man...Dan is now the forums "words of wisdom" guy???? :doh It's all downhill from here!:letsdrink

And richy randy rusty rocky and any other name I can think of in a hurry that starts with anR and ends with a Y.... had a blast withyou too man...thanx for commin along and helpin! Never seen anyone slep thru 15 rounds of .40 from 5 feet away before...yer badass


----------



## Pierce07

> *CCC (10/5/2009)*Clay, you appologized, I think you appologized because you agreed you and others were getting a little loud. That is good, no harm no foul. As I said on my first post I was hoping that this would never come up again, now that it has I will add my .02. You say "The smart ass comments came from people after the 4th time or so being "yelled" demands in a confrontational way", is it possible at all that after all the drinking you guys had done, and you even admitted "We were drinking all day" that what might have been a request came off to you as confrontational ? I mean I have had my share of someone looking at me wrong and I had been drinking and I take it as confrontational, and then it is on like donkey kong. *To be honest the only confrontational thing Iheard was Paul asking someone to hold his shirtand saying he was fixing to kick someones ass.* Honestly I think that SPB is beating a dead horse and should let sleeping dogs lie, this was over, we had put it behind us, and we should move forward. That being said, in my oppinion I do not think he was being unreasonable that night.No offense Clay, I think you are a stand up guy, I just think there was allot of Capt. Morgan speaking that night.


For those who don't know I'm Paul. I don't think I said those exact words. I wasn't wearing a shirt all day :moon

I'm not going to sum up the events of the night because I think between everyones post it's already been done. 

I'm not going to say we were right because I know we weren't. I can honestly say that we tried to keep in down and tried to keep cursing down. I'm sorry that the cursing couldn't stop completely and the only ones I'm apologizing toare the children.


----------



## bonita dan

Okay,this is from the heart fo real. I personally try and not to cuss around the youngins. But when there is consumption of anything with a % by volume well things get out of hand sometimes. No reason for anyone to get their panties in an uproar cause sh#t happens! STD65,your kids probably don't remember anything bad about their trip to the island this weekend except for what your harpin on! Let it go for their sake and come join the group again for another good time. If it ain't what ya think,well then make your own choice about where you go from now on. Sorry it happened but I wasn't there. Sincerely,Bonita F*ckin Dan.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa..this was from 2 tourneys ago...last fall. Now THAT was one you definately wanted kids to bed! That was some of the craziest ever....

Heres the link..

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic199727-3-1.aspx


----------



## wld1985

ahaha, its kinda sad.. Because everyone in that pic has a straight face like Oh my is that real..


----------



## mud shovel

and i thought the camera added an inch lol good luck with that lol


----------



## CCC

Actually Paul those were your EXACT words, whether you had the shirt on or in your hands "Hold my shirt I am going to whip his ass" that is when Redfish and I went to intervene, but hey man I wont argue with you, if you feel the need to defend how it is absoloutlyIMPOSSIBLE to have a good time without downing a bottle and F-bombing every other word and then threatening anyone who asks to tone it down, then hey maybe I was wrong and you were right. Again, I simply think it got out of hand, I agree the good majority of the weekend was GREAT TIMES, and I do AGREE there was no reason for this post, just like there was no reason for the actions that night.


----------



## Redfish

Clay You Are A SICK, SICK Man, Must be to many Diving trips !!!!oke:letsparty


----------



## Pierce07

> *CCC (10/5/2009)*Actually Paul those were your EXACT words, whether you had the shirt on or in your hands "Hold my shirt I am going to whip his ass" that is when Redfish and I went to intervene, but hey man I wont argue with you, if you feel the need to defend how it is absoloutlyIMPOSSIBLE to have a good time without downing a bottle and F-bombing every other word and then threatening anyone who asks to tone it down, then hey maybe I was wrong and you were right. Again, I simply think it got out of hand, I agree the good majority of the weekend was GREAT TIMES, and I do AGREE there was no reason for this post, just like there was no reason for the actions that night.


Ok I'm glad you remember that because no one I was with remembers that and I don't (just defending myself). Like i said earlier I wasn't holding, wearing, or had a shirt in my area. 

I'm gonna leave it at that because now it's just "he said she said". I apologized for cursing, but it's not in my nature to try and get violent. 

We're are gonna agree to disagree. This will be my last post on this subject. I ask that unless you have proof (not well we heard this, or this person heard this) please leave me out of further posts.


----------



## H2OMARK

Here's how I handled the situation. As of Wednesday, my plans were to spend the night out there with my oldest son Robert. Comes Thursday, Marie and my youngest John Alan wants to go and see some of our old friends out there. So, I figure this is great! I get to spend the day with my family AND friends.....but...... knowing how the hard chargers are (me being one of them) going to be out there, I think it's better for Marie and John Alan not to be around some of it. So, I made the decision to only stay till thesun goes down and then head home. I know these guys try to be family friendly but by golly, things are going to slip, libations are going to flow,and sh$t happens. I fully understand and don't want these guys ruining their evening to make me happy. Just my .02 worth but I don't believe in the philosophy of making the masses give up for the few. With that being said, it sure was good to see everyone out there Saturday. I had a great time and look forward to the next.


----------



## Redfish

:withstupid


> *H2OMARK (10/5/2009)*Here's how I handled the situation. As of Wednesday, my plans were to spend the night out there with my oldest son Robert. Comes Thursday, Marie and my youngest John Alan wants to go and see some of our old friends out there. So, I figure this is great! I get to spend the day with my family AND friends.....but...... knowing how the hard chargers are (me being one of them) going to be out there, I think it's better for Marie and John Alan not to be around some of it. So, I made the decision to only stay till thesun goes down and then head home. I know these guys try to be family friendly but by golly, things are going to slip, libations are going to flow,and sh$t happens. I fully understand and don't want these guys ruining their evening to make me happy. Just my .02 worth but I don't believe in the philosophy of making the masses give up for the few. With that being said, it sure was good to see everyone out there Saturday. I had a great time and look forward to the next.


 Could not have said it better myself, Good To Meet You Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crowningaround

H2O

Gottalove that Alabama neighbor friendlyrapport :clap


----------



## -=Desperado=-

I was the first one that he approached including my ol lady.We apologized and stopped at the time but i still took it a little to heart.Being as i was being myself and now i have to be regulated by some stranger.The majority of people out there were cutting up and drinking and there was alot of crap going on before it got dark.If i had kids I would have moved them to the old folks section of the party before it got dark.Reminds me of an old lady walking up to a group of smokers and saying there cigarette is bothering her.



If he knew he was not going to be able to control it and it was really that big of a concern thatn why stay in the same spot.I mean he was right smack in the middle of Clay's crowd and The wild ones down at the other end doing the shrimp and sausage boil.

I heard people having sex in tents,women moaning and all kinds of shit.I WOULD NEVER TAKE MY CHILDREN TO THAT KIND OF EVENT EVER.

I would never have the balls to ask someone to not cuss in front of me if they were in a public beach or in a titty bar.Its not business.

I would never take my kids to a bar .Thats basically what it was.



I felt like we handled it the best possible way and getting e to fight while intoxicated just cant happen.I am way to kicked back when im drunk.I had a feeling the guy was gonna come on here and complain but at least it sends out a warning to future events.

Unless everyone wants a cop standing out there patroling everyones every move and everything they say but if it was like that i would not even bother.


----------



## CHICO

I was not there but if what Clay is saying is true about the guy coming back over and crossing his arms and being demanding isnt that putting your kids more in danger than somefowl languagein their ears?


----------



## tkdaddy

> *H2OMARK (10/5/2009)*Here's how I handled the situation. As of Wednesday, my plans were to spend the night out there with my oldest son Robert. Comes Thursday, Marie and my youngest John Alan wants to go and see some of our old friends out there. So, I figure this is great! I get to spend the day with my family AND friends.....but...... knowing how the hard chargers are (me being one of them) going to be out there, I think it's better for Marie and John Alan not to be around some of it. So, I made the decision to only stay till thesun goes down and then head home. I know these guys try to be family friendly but by golly, things are going to slip, libations are going to flow,and sh$t happens. I fully understand and don't want these guys ruining their evening to make me happy. Just my .02 worth but I don't believe in the philosophy of making the masses give up for the few. With that being said, it sure was good to see everyone out there Saturday. I had a great time and look forward to the next.


Similarly when we approached the beach lookingfor where to set up camp, we motored by a timeor two looking to see where might be the best place for us. I had my wife and 4 kids with me and knew that it might turn eventful later in the evening. We decided it would be best to setup on the outskirts. We did just that and then proceeded to meet everyone and had a really good time. As the night got further along and drinks started flowing a little faster I knew it was time to get the kids back to the outskirts. We did and never had a bit of problem. Thanks for the great time everyone.


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Take Billy Bow legs.Is it a so called family event?Yes.Do people bring there kids out there?Yes.Should they?No.Im not saying this event is is similar to bow legs but everyone knows what bow legs is about and what happens and People need to use common sense and good judgment.My brother has 4 daughters and wouldn't come out because alcohol and beach and tents were in the same place.It doesn't matter what it is claimed to be or anything like that people are going to get rowdy especially adults who have been up most of the weekend and drinking and fishing is taking place.If we was taking our kid i believe i personally would have set up on a more secluded side and not would have been that guy that wanted to spoil everyone else s fun because i decided to put my children in the middle of a bunch of drinking grown ups and nonsense.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Just want to say one last comment on this so I don't come off like a total ass, and I am leaving it alone. 



I am ALL for family, kids, and respect. As I said earlier, I have been the one before to ASK people to watch there language. I love to see the kids out there having fun. I love to see family doing family things. I try to watch my language around kids and anyone else who may be offended, and have had to be REMINDED at times by others. I again will apologize for the language I let slip, and on behalf, again as I did that night, of those in our area. I do not think that a request and reminders would have at all been out of line on the part of spb. I completely agree that the language should have been watched, and believe it or not, EVERYONE around the fire WAS trying to watch it up to a point, however..they continually kept slipping up, not intentionally though.



However, when the yelling at us started, and walking over flexing...well...all bets were off, and no one gave a rats ass about his wishes then.



Plain and simple. You shout "demands" at someone that you have no right to enforce, and then come over and act like your gonna do something, you are not going to get the results you want. As Chico said, woulda been way worse for his kids to see him in a fight than the language they were hearing.



And in defense of Paul, I do not recall exactly what he said or did not say, however, I will say this. Paul got an attitude only AFTER the guy yells crap at us, then walks over with a wild look and eyeballin everybody and bowes up. WTF did he or anybody else expect at that point? Paul was not the loose cannon. The other guy was because he was not gettin his way. And it got worse from there. But I was watching the entire scene play out and saw things happening before anyone around the fire, or anyone else in the area saw them. 



I asked my girl to hold my towel, and got up and walked over by Will and Richie who's backs were to him when I saw him pacing back and forth behind them with his arms crossed like he was gettin ready to do something. My girl asked why, and I think I said something along the lines of "in case I gotta woop some ass". Because the crazy look in his eye and gettin geared up (which is hard to describe in words, but I have been in enough "altercations" that I know when someone is about to leap, or seriously considering it), not because I was looking to start a fight, but I wasn't gonna sit by if someone was gonna sneak up on somebody and punch them in the back of the neck from behind.The rest of the people were oblivious at that point in time. Again, I don't know exactly what Paul said or didn't' say, but you were sitting right behind me on the boat, and although I didn't say it loud and no one else heard me (they were too busy talking loud and cussing), you may have heard me say that.



I really was quite sober, if anyone remembers, I had been butchering shark, cleaning and marinating, and cooking batch after batch in the deep fryer, and had just sat down shortly before. My judgement was not hazed at all. He was pissed enough that he was about to do something. After words were exchanged....who walked up on who? So tell me who was getting ready to let it go to the violent point? Fingers should not be pointed at Paul, or anyone else. 



Again, I was the one who walked over to him after this was over, extended my hand to him and his friend, introduced myself, and apologized on behalf of myself and everyone else. And then told him that as much as I am sorry, people had been trying to watch it, but with the drinking, be prepared to still hear it slip. And again apologized. Obviously I was not looking to see an altercation go down involving me or anyone else for that matter.



If, he had simply gave a FRIENDLY reminder each time he heard it, I GUARANTEE no one would have had an issue. Walking over and saying "hey guys..not trying to rain on your parade, but PLEASE..i'm askin ya...I don't want my kids hearin that. Can you try your best?" That...woulda went way smoother, and people would have continued to try to watch it, although yes, there would have been slips, and he coulda continued to remind them. In fact, we were reminding each other, until his attitude had popped off.



So AGAIN, I will apoligize for the language I let slip, and on behalf of others, which most did that night before he got cocky. But I won't be drug round about it when he was out of line in how he demanded and actually made me feel he was about to do something about it.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Now I wish I had went! I could have held Paul back.... saved him twice! LOL 

Ok no need to argue guys, you all know beer, whiskey and nitrogen complete the "I did what you MoFo" scene. Just remember this when and if next time comes around. I have kids, and I dont remember who said it but those rascals dont forget anything! If they hear it its stored in that fast growing brain. Even if you drink you need to be responsible... dang like a High School speech... 

You guys know what went on, we kinda know so just dont bring it around kids. Maybe Sharkin Without Kids night out? 

Steve


----------



## Clay-Doh

:doh

The point is being missed! No disagreement on whether or not language should be watched around kids!



But when my friend, or a complete stranger does something he has every right too, but I would rather him not because it is inconsiderate, I don't yell at them, and then walk up like I am about to fight them, unless I am fully well prepared to start a fight over my personal wants!



The people involved WERE trying to not slip when he 1st yelled something. But when they would slip and he got confrontational...well...like I said, all bets were off.



I AM NOT ARGUING WHETHER LANGUAGE SHOULD BE WATCHED AROUND KIDS!:banghead I and others apologized that night from the start! That is not the issue I am arguing. 



IF SOMEONE DOES SOMETHING THAT IS PERFECTLY LEGAL TO DO AND THEY HAVE THE "RIGHT", BUT IT ENCROACHES ON YOUR ENJOYMENT, KINDLY ASK THEM AND YOU WILL BE FREAKIN AMAZED AT THE RESULTS YOU GET! YELL AT THEM LIKE YOUR THERE DADY AND ACT LIKE YUOR GONNA COME OVER AND KICK THERE ASS, AND SEE HOW FAR YOU GET!



And yes, I was yelling. I'm done.


----------



## Runned Over

I get the point Clay. :clap

I commend you on apologizing, and admitting that things could have been handled a little better on your side.

It also sounds like things could have been handled better on the other side also.

Maybe SP5 can understand this, and offer his apologies, and understand that his actions did not help the situation.

I edited my post earlier because I didn't have the whole story, but had to say something becauseI havehad a similiar situation with my boys. 

(I would have moved camp, gone home, or somehow removed my children from that atmosphere. I've been in situations where the kid friendly atmosphere wasn't kid friendly, so I remove the kids) 

That's just me though.


----------



## Redfish

Okay People Lets Put This too Rest ,It's Done Can't be Taken Back and It's 3 Days later, We Can All Say It's there Fault, Your Fault,My fault What Ever, Let It GOOOOOOOO I was out there to have a Good Time Was Not On Clays Side Or SPb65 Side Just Didn't want anyone Getting Hurt Over STUPID SH*& and This Is My Last Post On This GET OVER IT PLEASE!!!!! Thanks Dwayne!!!!!!


----------



## CCC

AGREED.


----------



## Northern Pike

Well..... not sure whereI was when all this was going on. Wife and kids and I went to bed a little early (mind you we were in the back).

This was the first time we have all been camping as a family. All-in-all, everyone had a really good time and came back with some good memories. I really appreciated those who came up and chatted as we didn't know anyone there. Clay -I thought you were a fantastic host while I was up.

There was a bit of cursing, but when I thought it appropriate, I politely asked to stop. Everyone was accomidating. Glad things didn't get out of hand.. that would be last time you saw my a$$ arounda group event. 

As a final thanks - We really appreciated the help with the boat by whatever members were around when we left Sunday. Not sure of the time, but there were 7-10 foot seas in the bay at the time.


----------



## Snagged Line

If that was You in the Proline, You werenear Mark's (nextstep) boat and Ours (Snagged Line)..................It was kinda Windy, Huh?????? It was great to meet you guys.........Dennis & Donna (Bloom)


----------



## Northern Pike

Good memory - ya, that was my Proline. Nice to meet y'all!!


----------



## wld1985

Wish I could of made it out there, I need to find a boat ramp close to the fort... Man it was a good lookin day on the water though too.. Alittle foggy but I could of delt with that.


----------



## spb65

Alright, here is the real reason I posted, I had to listen to all kinds of comments, and over hear a bunch of crapas to why people should be able to cuss because they have a notion too, it doesnt matter who is around or not ( I wonder if their mother or kids were there if it would have been different, or imagine if their mother learned of their use of their vulger language in front of childern, bet she would be proud, mine would tan me hide), yes they were drinking, been there myself, like I said before I have always been able to turn it off when need be. But nobody gave a rats ass after a certain point, would not listen to "hey guys please watch the language " anymore. It seems to me that they canread tomy post because they wouldn't listen to a simple request thatevening.Maybe they can figure out there should be some commoncourtsey in some situations. And by the way Clay-doh I dont exactly remember being that confrontational, in fact you came over and sat and talked with me for a while right before you crashed and apoligezed. I also did not realize that I had set up camp in the middle of drunkville, just pulled the boat in where there happened to be a space that afternoon, and you think I gonna move camp at 9 pm when idiots cant handle their liquor any more, I thought about it but not really an option at that point, though I probably should of. One last thing I read the shark tourn. rules, was it meant to be family oriented?


----------



## FenderBender

> *spb65 (10/6/2009)*I also did not realize that I had set up camp in the middle of drunkville


that's a funny way of putting it, i laughed when i read that


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *spb65 (10/6/2009)*Alright, here is the real reason I posted, I had to listen to all kinds of comments, and over hear a bunch of crapas to why people should be able to cuss because they have a notion too, it doesnt matter who is around or not ( I wonder if their mother or kids were there if it would have been different, or imagine if their mother learned of their use of their vulger language in front of childern, bet she would be proud, mine would tan me hide), yes they were drinking, been there myself, like I said before I have always been able to turn it off when need be. But nobody gave a rats ass after a certain point, would not listen to "hey guys please watch the language " anymore. It seems to me that they canread tomy post because they wouldn't listen to a simple request thatevening.Maybe they can figure out there should be some commoncourtsey in some situations. And by the way Clay-doh I dont exactly remember being that confrontational, in fact you came over and sat and talked with me for a while right before you crashed and apoligezed. I also did not realize that I had set up camp in the middle of drunkville, just pulled the boat in where there happened to be a space that afternoon, and you think I gonna move camp at 9 pm when idiots cant handle their liquor any more, I thought about it but not really an option at that point, though I probably should of. One last thing I read the shark tourn. rules, was it meant to be family oriented?




LOL maybe the real reason is just cause your a whiner.I can see now maybe why 2 grown men was camped out together no wives or girlfriends LOL.Maybe if either of you had an old lady you wouldnt have been so worried about what everyone else was doing.Running around the island handing out little jesus nuggets.Was that you that knocked on my boat asking me if i had Jehovah in my life at 2 in the morning or was i still drunk?anyway just drop it already.whats done is done.Im sure if your kids go to public school than it cant be any worse than anything that went on that night.Now go back in your tent before i have to say another cussword.


----------



## nextstep




----------



## fishn4real

*^*

*^*

*^ Get Over It (Eagles). Mark, that is some funny sh#t right there. LMAO when I clicked on and the Eagles started playing; took about a milisecond and the laughter started. A good one, and very appropriate. :bowdown*


----------



## [email protected]

damn i miss my boat and all the good times at the old fort.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink WTF


----------

